#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Введение в практику сидячей медитации

## Бо

Введение в практику сидячей медитации
(Русские субтитры)

----------

Гошка (16.06.2020)

----------

